# Need this weed identified



## jjenk321 (May 9, 2020)

Can anyone tell me what weed this might be? Seems to be spreading slowly and hate how dark green it is and stands out in my grass.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@jjenk321 I saw your first post, but I don't know what this is. Have you tried any apps of Celsius, Certainty, or anything else? If they are this isolated, you could try to pull or dig it out, or just paint it with glyphosate.


----------



## jjenk321 (May 9, 2020)

Spammage said:


> @jjenk321 I saw your first post, but I don't know what this is. Have you tried any apps of Celsius, Certainty, or anything else? If they are this isolated, you could try to pull or dig it out, or just paint it with glyphosate.


I haven't tried applying any chemical in it yet. I definitely could dig it up or paint it with glyphosate. Had 3 clumps of dallisgrass that wouldn't go away so paintbrush and glyphosate took it out with vengeance. I won't lie. I was super nervous with that chemical so close to my grass I didn't want to die.

I was Just want trying to learn the weed to better treat and maybe prevent it in the future. Thanks for your response!


----------



## jjenk321 (May 9, 2020)

Spammage said:


> @jjenk321 I saw your first post, but I don't know what this is. Have you tried any apps of Celsius, Certainty, or anything else? If they are this isolated, you could try to pull or dig it out, or just paint it with glyphosate.


Haven't ever used Celsius. Would you suggest celcius or blindside?


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

jjenk321 said:


> Spammage said:
> 
> 
> > @jjenk321 I saw your first post, but I don't know what this is. Have you tried any apps of Celsius, Certainty, or anything else? If they are this isolated, you could try to pull or dig it out, or just paint it with glyphosate.
> ...


I'm a big believer in the bermuda triangle of Celsius, Certainty, and Prodiamine. I also have and use MSMA (painted on dallisgrass only), glyphosate in pavers and sidewalk/driveway cracks, and Sethoxydim for beds. I've never used blindside, but I would caution you that high temps could be an issue and you should be cautious using it around any trees or other shrubs or landscaping. I would try painting with glyphosate before I bought anything else though, just because we don't know exactly what you are dealing with.


----------



## jjenk321 (May 9, 2020)

Spammage said:


> jjenk321 said:
> 
> 
> > Spammage said:
> ...


Great info. Thanks!


----------

